# Thanks Matt



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to Matt for having us all over. It was nice to meet the new guys Eric, Matt, and Scott. It was really cool hanging out with everyone again. Nice to see all of you. It was nice to meet the ladies. Hopefully you will join us again. Hopefully I didn't give you too hard of a time. I think it was a good turnout again this year and the food was great. Thanks Matt. Tell the fam I said thanks as well.

Jim


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

Ditto what Jim said, except I don't have to apologize to the "ladies" since I was very polite and nice.:biggrin:

The pork, beans, and beer were great (especially the IPA). Jim, I had three brownies - very chewy and rich (+1" on my waist line).

Matt, thanks for organizing and hosting and bringing us all together and for the great Java Fern.

-Russ


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

Matt I'll join in with a double ditto had a great time meeting everybody and thanks for the plants my tank looks a thousand times better with the plants and now if I can keep them alive
Thanks again Eric


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No problem on hosting and thanks to everyone that was able to make it. I had a good time. A big thanks to Jim for bringing the majority of food and hopefully all of the significant others will be willing to come to some future meetings 

Hopefully, we can have a little bit better plant selection for the new folks at the future meetings.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Matt, thanks again I had a good time. I even think Lori enjoyed it (thanks Russ and Lauren #2 for keeping her occupied!). Jim it was nice meeting you, had a blast talking about the TGIF days. Scott it was nice meeting you.

Also, if anyone is ever interested in visiting I'm in West Chester in Beckett Ridge. Granted I only have 1 "plant" tank, I can always help fuel the addiction for other aquatic life, especially cichlids.

Looking forward to seeing all of you again.

Chris


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

gotta echo those sentiments! Great meeting you all in person! I wasn't sure what to expect from my first meeting, but I had a great time talking to all of you! Not to often I actually get to talk to people intelligently about tanks!

Thanks again for hosting, Matt! And to Jim for the food!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

any pictures???


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I wanted to stop in and give a big thanks also. It was quite generous of Matt to welcome me, a complete stranger, into his home to view his tanks and share some food. It was great to meet everyone there and I look forward to the next meeting.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> any pictures???


Should've been there, slacker.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> any pictures???


Yeah, what Jim said 

I kept pretty busy re-bagging plants and pouring Excel most of the evening so I did not take any pics. I barely got to talk to most of the people at the meeting unless they were helping out with the plants and Excel!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Were you there, Matt? I didn't even see you!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I was there  I kept pretty busy with tank tours, bagging plants, and portioning out the Excel most of the evening...


----------

